# Goldens Born in February 2013



## mama2three (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Molly!
Our golden baby was born on February 1 and will be coming home around April 1. It really is such a special time hey? This will be our first puppy and we are so very excited.


----------



## --MJ-- (Feb 18, 2013)

*Molly is 3 weeks!*

Hi, my golden girl Indie was born on jan 15th. I get her home on march 8th! My first dog of my own. I also have been reading reading reading for months so hopefully I'm prepared. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum everyone. It looks like everyone here so far is new and getting a new pup. Can't wait it see lots of photos of all the brand new pups. Remember to take your camera when you go to see the pups and take lots of pictures.


----------



## mama2three (Jan 14, 2013)

*Molly is 3 weeks!*

We get to meet the puppies this weekend. I am so excited! I will post some pictures once we get home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## --MJ-- (Feb 18, 2013)

*Molly is 3 weeks!*

I only have the pic I have as my profile from when I met them. But she will be home next week so I will b sure to get some pics up then


----------



## mama2three (Jan 14, 2013)

*Molly is 3 weeks!*

Met our breeder and puppies today. Our breeder was wonderful. Very knowledgable and had beautiful dogs. Absolutely in love with the puppies. We will be going weekly from now on to see them. Only 4 more weeks until they come home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

mama2three said:


> Met our breeder and puppies today. Our breeder was wonderful. Very knowledgable and had beautiful dogs. Absolutely in love with the puppies. We will be going weekly from now on to see them. Only 4 more weeks until they come home.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



:worthless


----------



## mama2three (Jan 14, 2013)

*Molly is 3 weeks!*



goldhaven said:


> :worthless


What did I say that was worthless?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't mean that you are worthless. The thread is worthless without pictures. I was looking forward to the pics of all the new puppies.
I hope I didn't offend you. Just kidding.


----------



## mama2three (Jan 14, 2013)

*Molly is 3 weeks!*



goldhaven said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean that you are worthless. The thread is worthless without pictures. I was looking forward to the pics of all the new puppies.
> I hope I didn't offend you. Just kidding.


Haha! Okay I was so confused! I can definitely add a couple pictures when I can figure out how to work this app.. lol


----------



## mama2three (Jan 14, 2013)

*Molly is 3 weeks!*


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ooooh....I just got all sorts of puppy shivers. She's adorable! You and your family are going to have soooo much fun. I love her wavy fluffy coat.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Yaaa, thanks for posting the photos. Soooooo cute. I'll bet you can't wait to just kiss that adorable little face all over.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

That first picture of Molly sitting is adorable!!!


----------



## --MJ-- (Feb 18, 2013)

*Molly is 3 weeks!*

Aw very very cute  xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Molly's beautiful, Congratulations. Hope the wait goes by quickly for you.


----------



## mama2three (Jan 14, 2013)

Only 13 more days and we bring home our puppy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mama2three (Jan 14, 2013)

Some of the puppies from our litter. Cannot wait to find out which one is ours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmessineo1 (Mar 13, 2013)

I bring little Opie home April 6th, pictures from visit to the breeder to follow


----------



## Gold-fever (Mar 4, 2013)

Charlie was born feb 5th picked him up march 23.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here.:wave: Here is our new baby Chloe, born 2/21 :heartbeat Bringing her home on 4/18!


----------



## Fergus'Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,
so excited to be posting here! Our puppy was born on 2/22 and we will pick him upnon 4/20. It seems like it is taking forever! We lost our sweet girl to cancer last June.She was 12. We miss her so much and cannot wait to have a new golden furball to love. We will name him Fergus. Looking forward to swapping stories, info and photos! 

Jen


----------



## Fergus'Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

Elizabeth,
Chloe is adorable. I am jealous that you have photos! Did you get to see her already?
Jen


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Fergus'Mom said:


> Elizabeth,
> Chloe is adorable. I am jealous that you have photos! Did you get to see her already?
> Jen


Thank you!  Yes, we picked her out when she was 5 weeks old. I am lucky, the breeder only lives 4 minutes away!  It has been pure torture for the past week and a half...I pass by all the time and I want to see her so bad!


----------



## Fergus'Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

Our breeder is 3 and a half hours away! These last few weeks seem to be taking forever! I just keep telling myself to enjoy the calm before the storm. Looking forward to chatting 
Jen


----------



## Madisonmeadows (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for those pics - just love it!!! Smiles all over my face... They are the best! Love the color and wavy coat. So happy for you and your family. -


----------



## Fergus'Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

Only 3 more days!! We are going on Friday to pick him up. So excited!!


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Fergus'Mom said:


> Only 3 more days!! We are going on Friday to pick him up. So excited!!


2 more days here! Can't wait!!! :wiggle:


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, it looks like we are getting her on Friday instead. The breeder took all the puppies for their vet appointment and the power went out. So she couldn't get another appt. until Friday morning. So we'll be getting our new babies on the same day Jen!


----------



## Fergus'Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

Aw. I was hoping to come here and see photos and live vicariously through you for the day  
We should be getting Fergus (name makes me laugh) around 2:30 tomorrow but we won't get home until late so I may not be able to check in until Saturday.
Can't wait! Trying to get last minute things done. Talk to you on Saturday!! 

.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Fergus'Mom said:


> Aw. I was hoping to come here and see photos and live vicariously through you for the day
> We should be getting Fergus (name makes me laugh) around 2:30 tomorrow but we won't get home until late so I may not be able to check in until Saturday.
> Can't wait! Trying to get last minute things done. Talk to you on Saturday!!
> 
> .


Yeah...We were so bummed..The kids were crying, but what can you do...I knew Friday was better anyway, because my husband has to leave for work at 7 tonight and she could have kept the kids up all night crying and they have school tomorrow...but today was the day she turned 8 weeks so since we only live 4 mins away, we knew we couldn't wait the extra day....lol...but now we have to. Not thrilled to have to get her on the same day she is getting her shots and taking a long trip(the breeder is taking them a hour and a half away to the vet!) but hopefully she will be ok, since she will be heading down there at 6am tomorrow and we will be picking her up at 4:30. Wish we lived closer to set up playdates! I'll post pics asap! 
ps-I LOVE the name Fergus! So cute!


----------



## Fergus'Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

I think they may have been born the same day - Feb 22nd?
We have him!! It's been such a long day but worth it! Write more later. Have no idea how to post some pics!
Lets see if this works.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

He's adorable! We're wiped here! Chloe is a bundle of energy and such a sweetie! She was born the day before Fergus, the 21st  Here are some pics from today~


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

and one more. lol


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Chloe has been doing WONDERFUL! I know it probably isn't possible, but when we picked her up yesterday she ran to us like she has been waiting for us to pick her up! She is so happy to be with us! :heartbeat She slept in her crate through the night an woke up at 5am with a little wimper and pottied outside then went back to bed. We love her so much! :heartbeat


----------



## Fergus'Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

Chloe is so cute! She looks to be the same color as Fergus. He has sooooo much fur. We just keep saying (like the little girl in Despicable Me - He's Sooo FLUFFY!)
I am tired!!! He has been waking every 2-3 hours at night but doing so much better from the first night. He cried all night long the first night. Was so sad 
We moved him to a bigger crate because we thought he just couldn't get comfy. He's done better since. He sleeps fine but just needs to get up to pee a lot 
We have been taking him to the ballpark for the kids' games and he sleeps the whole time we are there lol. He sleeps so much. Right now he is under my chair sound asleep! I so missed having a golden around. It's so nice!
I have taken so many photos but my desktop computer (which I use for photo editing) has decided to crash. Now all my photos are being held captive in the camera. I'll get a bunch up when I resolve this issue.

Will work on some training today. Looking forward to it. It's tough to keep my usual routine. I guess it will get easier!


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome! Yeah they do need to pee alot don't they...lol Having human babies was much easier for me! They wear diapers and I nursed and co-slept! Piece to cake! Oh and they don't live to eat leaves...lol The last couple of nights she did whimper a bit, I ignore it and hubby gives a firm no...She does stop for a while when he does that. It's only when we first put her in. Her stretch was shorter on the second night, I think 3am and then she made it to my alarm clock at 6:30 this morning. It's hard because I have had fibro/small fiber neuropathy for 9 years now(I'm 36) and I am really stiff when I wake up. I carry her to potty in the am because it's a long trip to the door and I don't trust she would make it. She is 16lbs! No poopie accidents and a handful of potty accidents over the weekend. She is a little rough with the kids which they don't care for, but we are working on them always having a toy to stick in her mouth. lol. Best wishes and you know what they say with babies, sleep when they sleep if you can!


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Great day today! Not ONE accident! I am amazed! We did have one shock today(and luckily Chloe didn't get shocked too). My husband was on his laptop and didn't realize the chord for the mouse was hanging down. Suddenly the mouse stopped working. He unplugged it and examined it and she had chewed the chord straight through in half! He had thought she was sleeping at his feet! Apparently not! :doh: Oh and we are working on a issue of her jumping and even worse, open mouthed jumping(happily, she isn't snapping) she does this to the kids like crazy and scratches them up and gets her teeth tangled in my daughters hair....Well she was fine all day until the kids got home from school and then I was giving her some love and she was all mushy and then BAM! She jumped up in my face, open mouthed and her tooth hit mine! I thought she chipped it, but she didn't. I will admit, I cried though. It hurt and the gum above it is still sore. Great day otherwise. LOL


----------



## Karen&Mack (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi everyone

My boy Mack is a February baby too - the 23rd. I picked him up on the weekend and so far everything is going brilliantly.

I'm not crate training him but so far he hasn't had any accidents and he's sleeping pretty much straight through the night!

Loving the pics of your puppies - they're all so beautiful! I'll post some of Mack soon!


----------



## Josey Wales (Apr 19, 2013)

Our girl Josey was born February 17. We call her Nosey Josey because she has to check out everything!! She's doing really great so far. The only issue is she won't stop eating leaves, grass, pebbles, etc. I'm constantly pulling stuff out of her mouth and those little razor sharp teeth are not easy to avoid. I've never had a dog before and now can't imagine life without her! Good luck to everyone and their new "babies"!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fergus'Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome Karen and Mack and Josey!! Our little February group is growing :wavey:

Elizabeth, Chloe sounds just like Fergus (and Josey too) ! I guess they are all alike at this age. He eats every dandelion he sees! I remember our last Golden was like this for at least the first 7-8 months and then one day it just stopped. we used to set her up with sticks that had bitter apple all over them. She did not like that! I can't believe she ate the mouse :bowl:

And my kids are not loving the mouthing either. It will take time. Fergus LOVES biting at pants (we are still cold up here in PA so we don't have to worry about the scratching yet!)

He slept for 7 hours straight last night! Whoo Hoo! I was so proud of him :

Well, i better get some work done while he sleeps!
Talk to you later!


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome everyone! Josey is adorable! Fun stuff, huh? LOL I just keep reminding myself that she will outgrow it. I am just a worry wort about the sticks. I don't want her getting hurt...I feel so bad telling her no when she is just having fun! I told her I just want her to survive puppyhood! I love the bitter apple idea! I really need to get some! So proud of Furgus for letting you sleep!  It was my first night alone with her last night and I had to give her a firm no after 5 minutes of whimpering that was getting louder and turned into a loud yap and then she was quiet till my alarm went off.


----------



## Fergus'Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone else exhausted???? :sleeping: Feels like it's been so much longer than a week.
I am so tired of pulling everything out of his mouth and keeping him from attacking the kids with those sharp teeth :--crazy:
I know it will get better. Love him to death and thankfully he is cute! Looking forward to getting back to a routine. Feels like watching a toddler all day. lol
I forgot how much work a puppy is. Makes me miss my old girl even more 
Forgot how easy she was. This too shall pass and I know I'll be talking about Fergus one day when we get a new puppy (not sure that will happen again after this! lol). Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm right there with you Jen! I keep telling the kids(and myself) that some day we will look at her and not even believe how crazy she was as a puppy. lol... Yes, very exhausted. It's about her naptime, and I'm taking one with her  So far so good with her napping on the floor next to the couch by me. I can't put her in her crate because my husband works nights and is sleeping. The crate is in our room and she will wake him up crying.... The biggest problem is our yard. It is very wooded with scrub oak here in fl. and my husband hates yardwork...so It is full of leaves and sticks. So distracting to her when I take her out. She hates the leash and the harness. So I take her out without them because our yard is fenced in. What a pain. She wants to eat leaves and sticks and run around with them constantly and always crying by the door to go out right after she did to play some more. My husband was telling me all his plans for the weekend and I told him his first priority is that yard! I'm too sore to do that much and I get covered in hives....
She is itching like crazy too. It could be the leaves...Or her food...Her breeder had her on Puppy Chow, so that is what I am giving her for now. No fleas...I put Frontline on her the other day and no change. She is such a love though. So attached to us and we are to her! She cries whenever one of us leave the room. <3 Nap time! LOL


----------



## Mom28kds (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi everyone. Nala was born February 3 so she is 11 weeks. She is getting the hang of potty training. The nipping to play is so hard. Does anyone know what age they grow out of the biting? I tell the kids to yell Ouch! then ignore her. She is the roughest with my 8 and 6 yr old boys. Nala isn't quite as rough with my 7 yr old girl. Funny how she has chosen to be rough on my youngest boys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Mom28kds said:


> Hi everyone. Nala was born February 3 so she is 11 weeks. She is getting the hang of potty training. The nipping to play is so hard. Does anyone know what age they grow out of the biting? I tell the kids to yell Ouch! then ignore her. She is the roughest with my 8 and 6 yr old boys. Nala isn't quite as rough with my 7 yr old girl. Funny how she has chosen to be rough on my youngest boys.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Welcome! I'm thinking it won't be until their adult teeth come in fully, around 6 months...I think....Chloe is the roughest with my 9 year old son. To the point of jumping on his back and biting his shirt while growling happily.. :doh: She "drags" him and my 12 year old daughter across the floor by clamping on their hand or arm or my daughters hair, by them going along with her to not pull away and make it hurt. While I'm yelling no and telling them to say ouch, no or yip...they don't listen either! She's not trying to hurt them. Just playing, but she seems to know they are young and tries to play dominantly with them, while with me and my husband it is gentle bites and rolling over for belly rubs...*sigh* this too shall pass...this too shall pass...lol


----------



## Tanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Meet Reagan*

We brought Reagan home on Saturday. He is busy little puppy. He also quite adorable. He has very large ears for his body size. Last nite, was the first night he didn't wake up in the middle of the night. We are making progress. He loves to eat dandelions. Reagan was born on February 22 nd.


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

I didnt see there was thread for puppies born in Feb. 2013. So I wanted to introduce my puppy Ryder to the group! He was born Feb 5, 2013 and he is my first Golden. We've had him about a month and he is just so sweet and learns quickly. Always wants to sit in my lap. He brings me his toys and chewies and he will climb into my lap to chew on them. We jokingly call him Ryder the biter because he is nippy. But Ive noticed this is getting better.










This was taken a couple weeks ago.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Tanner2005 said:


> We brought Reagan home on Saturday. He is busy little puppy. He also quite adorable. He has very large ears for his body size. Last nite, was the first night he didn't wake up in the middle of the night. We are making progress. He loves to eat dandelions. Reagan was born on February 22 nd.


Welcome and Congratulations!


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Wafer1141 said:


> I didnt see there was thread for puppies born in Feb. 2013. So I wanted to introduce my puppy Ryder to the group! He was born Feb 5, 2013 and he is my first Golden. We've had him about a month and he is just so sweet and learns quickly. Always wants to sit in my lap. He brings me his toys and chewies and he will climb into my lap to chew on them. We jokingly call him Ryder the biter because he is nippy. But Ive noticed this is getting better.


Welcome! He is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Fergus'Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Sorry I haven't posted in a few days. I don't have as much time as I used to lol
Fergus is doing great! He weighed in at 16.5 pounds yesterday (9 weeks and 2 days). I'm afraid he's going to be a moose :uhoh:
Potty training is going well. He is sleeping 6-8 hours a night and he sleeps SOOO much during the day which is good so i can get stuff done!
Still having fun eating everything he can find but I think I am becoming more relaxed and am handling it better. 
How is everyone doing??


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Glad to hear everything is going so well!  Things are great here too! No accidents since one one last Thursday. Sleeping through the night too! Same, here with being more relaxed, I have given up on the leaves and sticks. lol. I have to keep reminding myself, she is a dog! She is still a nut with the kids, and she is a complete mush with me. It makes them so mad! lol I think I got a Moose by accident too! She was 18.5 lbs when we weighed her at 9 weeks!:uhoh: Trying to stay offline. I can really give myself an anxiety attack with all the negative things I read. Just going with the flow. I had a puppy before my days of the internet and he was fine.


----------



## Tanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

*It does get easier*

Reagan is now 9 weeks. He is doing well with potty training. He still doesn't sleep through the night. I feel like I'm not so uptight about everything. He loves to play outside and try to eat whatever he can find. I can't wait to see how much he weighs. We are going to the vet in a few days. He seems like he is getting bigger everyday. I really enjoy having him around.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Chloe officially learned "Sit" today!  So proud of her! She is doing much better with the kids too! :wiggle:


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello all.  I think my puppy is a pinch older than most of yours. Mine is now 12 weeks and last time we were at the vet (right at eleven weeks) he weighed 12.5 lbs! So hes on the smaller side. But his parents were on the smaller side of standard so thats probably genetics. This past week has been difficult. Its been getting increasingly difficult to keep him entertained and he doesnt sleep as much any more so he goes all day long. I ordered some bully sticks, tracheas, and beef tendons for him and they cant come soon enough! Its been finals week and my last semester before graduation so I wasnt able to devote as much time to him either.  But on a positive note, he does well at class. He knows all his commands and Im just so proud of him. He is so smart. Sometimes too smart for his own good lol









He just loooves playing ball.









Napping on his dad's work gear.



MomMom said:


> Chloe officially learned "Sit" today!  So proud of her! She is doing much better with the kids too! :wiggle:


yay chloe! Always a good feeling when they learn something new.


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Tanner2005 said:


> Reagan is now 9 weeks. He is doing well with potty training. He still doesn't sleep through the night. I feel like I'm not so uptight about everything. He loves to play outside and try to eat whatever he can find. I can't wait to see how much he weighs. We are going to the vet in a few days. He seems like he is getting bigger everyday. I really enjoy having him around.


Do you have any pictures of Reagan? The name you picked is adorable by the way.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Wafer1141 said:


> yay chloe! Always a good feeling when they learn something new.


Thank you! And Ryder is SO CUTE! Congratulations and Welcome!


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Tanner2005 said:


> Reagan is now 9 weeks. He is doing well with potty training. He still doesn't sleep through the night. I feel like I'm not so uptight about everything. He loves to play outside and try to eat whatever he can find. I can't wait to see how much he weighs. We are going to the vet in a few days. He seems like he is getting bigger everyday. I really enjoy having him around.


Congratulations and Welcome!  

I am so in love with my little girl! :heartbeat


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

Hi guys please meet Jack Daniel's he is turning 10 weeks today! He is a sweerheart and my second dog child. I have an 8 yrs old yorkshire terrier and he is an angel,the sweetiest velcro dog ever! There for i find Jack a bit independant! He will be lying outside at the patio whem the yorkie would be sitting on my lap or next to me on the coach! Jack will also sleep in my feet sometimes(lide now for instance) but will also sleep anywhere in the room. Not that this bothers me but i found it weird especialy when my first dog is following me everywhere lol is that normal? He also would go outaide in the yard and stay there play or take a nap while i m in the house! Doudou ,my yorkie will never do that!for the rest Jack has been amazing! He already k ows his name, knows come,sit,down and pow. For the come here though when he is doing something else (ex something he should be doing!) he doensnt listem amd ignores me lol . I ll work on that and hopefully he ll get better at it! Other than that he sleeps in the create, waits until 7am when we take him out to pee. He knows the command pee , still we have an accident here ans there but hey, he is only 10 weeks!he was at the vet yesterday and weights 17 lbs!he is a big bugger and is teasing my yorkie, stealing toys and chasing him!he will also bite his tail and hold him by the tail lol. It is funny! DOUDOU (the yorkie) is not happy having Jack arround  i hope ot will get better!! Jack doest chew on anything for now and other than the usual mounting doesnt bite either. No ball playing ,no sticks! Weird uh? He chews bones and toys though! 
Here ia the BAD: i am allergic to Jack!!!!! Not the regular allergy sneezing,itchy eyes,runny nose..but WoRST!! Hives or another type of rash all over my arms and armpits!!very itchy and red!cant stop scratching! Will that go away?? I wander if i should wash Jack more often..will that help? The breader told me not to brush Jack unless there are knots in his fur.. However most articles say regular brushing should be done! What have you been told? Here is a pic of Jack waiting for a treat and one with my yorkie.I will post more later!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

Today, Reagan went to the back door and went down the steps and peed. I don't know if he knew what he was doing but I was impressed. He really is a great puppy. The only problem is the biting. He goes to the vet on Monday and really interested to find out how much he weighs because he is really big for 10 weeks old.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Tanner2005 said:


> Today, Reagan went to the back door and went down the steps and peed. I don't know if he knew what he was doing but I was impressed. He really is a great puppy. The only problem is the biting. He goes to the vet on Monday and really interested to find out how much he weighs because he is really big for 10 weeks old.
> View attachment 186498
> View attachment 186506
> 
> ...



yay Reagan! He probably did know what he was doing. Thats about the age when Ryder was really started asking to go outside consistently. He is so stinking cute too! 



Vio said:


> Hi guys please meet Jack Daniel's he is turning 10 weeks today! He is a sweerheart and my second dog child. I have an 8 yrs old yorkshire terrier and he is an angel,the sweetiest velcro dog ever! There for i find Jack a bit independant! He will be lying outside at the patio whem the yorkie would be sitting on my lap or next to me on the coach! Jack will also sleep in my feet sometimes(lide now for instance) but will also sleep anywhere in the room. Not that this bothers me but i found it weird especialy when my first dog is following me everywhere lol is that normal? He also would go outaide in the yard and stay there play or take a nap while i m in the house! Doudou ,my yorkie will never do that!for the rest Jack has been amazing! He already k ows his name, knows come,sit,down and pow. For the come here though when he is doing something else (ex something he should be doing!) he doensnt listem amd ignores me lol . I ll work on that and hopefully he ll get better at it! Other than that he sleeps in the create, waits until 7am when we take him out to pee. He knows the command pee , still we have an accident here ans there but hey, he is only 10 weeks!he was at the vet yesterday and weights 17 lbs!he is a big bugger and is teasing my yorkie, stealing toys and chasing him!he will also bite his tail and hold him by the tail lol. It is funny! DOUDOU (the yorkie) is not happy having Jack arround  i hope ot will get better!! Jack doest chew on anything for now and other than the usual mounting doesnt bite either. No ball playing ,no sticks! Weird uh? He chews bones and toys though!
> Here ia the BAD: i am allergic to Jack!!!!! Not the regular allergy sneezing,itchy eyes,runny nose..but WoRST!! Hives or another type of rash all over my arms and armpits!!very itchy and red!cant stop scratching! Will that go away?? I wander if i should wash Jack more often..will that help? The breader told me not to brush Jack unless there are knots in his fur.. However most articles say regular brushing should be done! What have you been told? Here is a pic of Jack waiting for a treat and one with my yorkie.I will post more later!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jack is cute. He looks like hes got little eyebrows in that first pic.  How long have you had him? It will be some time before he bonds with you and he might be more velcro then. Also, our pup wasnt interested in much like sticks or toys or playing ball when we first got him. He just had to adjust though. Now he wants to play with everything!
As far as brushing, I brush Ryder everyday. He loves it and now will bring me the brush lol. But I wanted him to get used to it at a young age so it wasnt a nightmare to do when hes older. Ive heard its great for their coats and cuts down on shedding. 
I feel like the minority on this subforum as Ryder is still really small. He weighs 14-15 lbs at 12 weeks. Eh oh well, the vet says hes healthy so thats all that matters. 
I hope you can figure out your allergy situation.  That doesnt sound fun at all.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome Vio! Jack is adorable! I am allergic to short haired dogs. I do find that I do get some allergies from when she is playing outside picking up the pollen. I brush her daily and wash her once a week with this 8in1 Perfect Coat Dander Control Shampoo - Fragrance Free - 16 oz to remove allergens. 

Chloe is doing great! She is 10 weeks old now and 21lbs! She was fully potty trained by 9 weeks. So proud of her! <3


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Tanner2005 said:


> Today, Reagan went to the back door and went down the steps and peed. I don't know if he knew what he was doing but I was impressed. He really is a great puppy. The only problem is the biting. He goes to the vet on Monday and really interested to find out how much he weighs because he is really big for 10 weeks old.
> View attachment 186498
> View attachment 186506
> 
> ...


Reagan is so cute! I'm sure he knew what he was doing  Biting is getting better here, but it's normal as long as it's not aggressive. We always have to have a toy available when she is hyper or we'll get chewed on.


----------



## Denver (Apr 13, 2013)

Can I join my Denver was born feb 21 and growing so fast


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi! Welcome! Denver is so cute! Love the name! Shares a birthday with my Chloe!


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

Thanks MomMom! I will try the product hope it helps! I also bought Alerpet the vet say might help..i will see..


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

Wafer1141 said:


> yay Reagan! He probably did know what he was doing. Thats about the age when Ryder was really started asking to go outside consistently. He is so stinking cute too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is very fluffy and has hair on his forehead that looks like eyebrow lol i had him since he was 8 weeks he is attached just Mr Independant lol weird that my breeder said no brushing as it activates the undercoay and they shed more she says..whatever..will see


----------



## Denver (Apr 13, 2013)

MomMom said:


> Hi! Welcome! Denver is so cute! Love the name! Shares a birthday with my Chloe!


Must be a popular birthday for Goldens, theirs another golden puppy named Gracie on the forum that shares that birthday too.


----------



## graciemom (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi, I just saw this thread, and is for us , Gracie born Feb.21 too, she is trying to control her biting, she sleeps for 7 hours at night, she is really playful puppy, she brights our day, at 8 weeks her weight was 13.6 lbs, Thursday she is going to be 11 weeks time goes flying..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Welcome to Denver and Gracie! :wavey: 

Ryder and I went shopping today and it was packed! We went to Rural King and Petsmart. As soon as we pulled in I got nervous because it was packed. This wasnt our first time in the store but never when it was this busy. He has a bad habit of barking when he wants something, for example when he wants petted. We're working on it though. But today he was confident, stayed by me and didnt make a peep! I was so proud! Then we went to petsmart and he met another golden retriever (7 mo old) for the first time since he left his family. It was so cute bc they both laid down to greet each other. All in all a good day. 

Yesterday we went to my parents house and he played with my sister's english bulldog. So we had a fun weekend! And he learned a new trick! He now knows how to "shake". Adorable. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Vio said:


> Thanks MomMom! I will try the product hope it helps! I also bought Alerpet the vet say might help..i will see..


Alerpet is good too! Just $$$ for a big dog. I used it on my cat who has dry skin and alot of dander and it did help. I never thought I would be able to get a dog because of my allergies. My mother in law was in the hospital for over a month and we watched her Flat Coated Retriever in my home with no problems! BUT I couldn't handle all the black hair in the house, so we decided to get a Golden  It seems the longer hair keeps the dander down. Plus a good diet keeps their coats less dry, therefore controlling the dander too. So don't give up hope! It might just be that fluffy puppy coat that is bothering you, that and the puppy rolling around in the springtime! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

graciemom said:


> Hi, I just saw this thread, and is for us , Gracie born Feb.21 too, she is trying to control her biting, she sleeps for 7 hours at night, she is really playful puppy, she brights our day, at 8 weeks her weight was 13.6 lbs, Thursday she is going to be 11 weeks time goes flying..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Welcome! What a cutie she is! I love her name!


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Wafer1141 said:


> Welcome to Denver and Gracie! :wavey:
> 
> 
> Yesterday we went to my parents house and he played with my sister's english bulldog. So we had a fun weekend! And he learned a new trick! He now knows how to "shake". Adorable. I hope everyone is doing well.


That is such a great picture of them! Too cute!


----------



## Denver (Apr 13, 2013)

graciemom said:


> Hi, I just saw this thread, and is for us , Gracie born Feb.21 too, she is trying to control her biting, she sleeps for 7 hours at night, she is really playful puppy, she brights our day, at 8 weeks her weight was 13.6 lbs, Thursday she is going to be 11 weeks time goes flying..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol you chimed in at the perfect time  I was just talking about you


----------



## Josey Wales (Apr 19, 2013)

Josey is now 11 weeks old and a little over 10 lbs. She sounds small compared to your dogs!! She was from a litter of 10 though, so maybe that's the reason. She sleeps through the night, knows sit, stay, paw and still will not stop eating grass and whatever else she can find outside!! Drives me nuts... Especially when she's got a huge clump of grass and dirt in her mouth and I'm trying to get it out. She clamps her little mouth shut so tight!! She's still biting but getting better. I don't know how many times a day I'm saying... "No biting!" She barked at me for the first time yesterday... A good hearty bark. Wanted my attention and boy, did she get it! She's such a good girl though, my little land shark. ?















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Josey is now 11 weeks old and a little over 10 lbs. She sounds small compared to your dogs!! She was from a litter of 10 though, so maybe that's the reason. She sleeps through the night, knows sit, stay, paw and still will not stop eating grass and whatever else she can find outside!! Drives me nuts... Especially when she's got a huge clump of grass and dirt in her mouth and I'm trying to get it out. She clamps her little mouth shut so tight!! She's still biting but getting better. I don't know how many times a day I'm saying... "No biting!" She barked at me for the first time yesterday... A good hearty bark. Wanted my attention and boy, did she get it! She's such a good girl though, my little land shark. ?
> View attachment 187346
> View attachment 187354
> 
> ...


She looks like a sweetie.  ours was about that size too at that age. He's small but his parents were on the small side of standard so I think it has a lot to do with genetics.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Josey is now 11 weeks old and a little over 10 lbs. She sounds small compared to your dogs!! She was from a litter of 10 though, so maybe that's the reason.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is so cute! Chloe was the biggest out of a litter of 7 girls. The breeder also had English Cream and they were a litter of 11 and much smaller. Smaller is much easier when dealing with a puppy! Especially when I have to pick her up at bedtime because she is a smarty pants and when she realizes it's bedtime she won't come and hides. She is good in her crate, but hates going in! Every time I pick her up I feel rediculous! LOL!!! :uhoh:


----------



## Tanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

Reagan went to the vet today. At 10 weeks he weighed 19.4 lbs. he is such a big boy. He hasn't had an accident in two days and seems to tell us when he has to go out. He is a lot of fun and biting. We start puppy classes the first of June. I will say he has lots of energy. I hope all is well with your pups!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

Tanner2005 said:


> Reagan went to the vet today. At 10 weeks he weighed 19.4 lbs. he is such a big boy. He hasn't had an accident in two days and seems to tell us when he has to go out. He is a lot of fun and biting. We start puppy classes the first of June. I will say he has lots of energy. I hope all is well with your pups!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow almost 20 lbs thats gonna be one big boy! Is he eating all his food? Jack doesnt seem to have a lot of appetite. Takes couple of bites and leaves. My breader told me to free feed him up to 4 mths and then 3 times a day. I am not sure about that. How are u feeding him?


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

We free feed Purina One Large Breed. We transfered her over a week from Puppy Chow that she was on from the breeder with no problems. She eats 3-3 1/2 cups a day. We put it out at 7am and pick it up at 7pm. Water comes up at 9pm. She poops 2-3 times a day. 

Glad Reagan is doing so well!


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

I am not measuring but filling up his bowl with food should be approximately 3 cups but he never eats it all during the day! I assume he is having not more than one cup, cup and a half max a day! He is alwaya trying to eat the yorkie's food though! I am sure that if he is to be fed on the Royal Canin he would eat much more!! I dont think he likes the Eukanuba the breader fed him with..


----------



## Tanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

I feed Reagan 3x a day. He wasn't much of eater either but I started mixing a little warm water with his food. He absolutely loves it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

Tanner2005 said:


> I feed Reagan 3x a day. He wasn't much of eater either but I started mixing a little warm water with his food. He absolutely loves it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This ia how u got him at 20lbs?lol what food u r feeding him with?


----------



## presta24 (Apr 29, 2013)

My golden was born 2.28.13 we have had him for just over a week now, learning more and more every day, today was his first successful trip down the basement stairs by himself 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

presta24 said:


> My golden was born 2.28.13 we have had him for just over a week now, learning more and more every day, today was his first successful trip down the basement stairs by himself
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is soo cute! Looks as fluffy as mine!


----------



## presta24 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yep, he's s fluff ball until bath time lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graciemom (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi, presta, he is really cute what is his name?


----------



## presta24 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thx....we named him Cooper

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

I feed Reagan blue buffalo large breed puppy. He probably only eats 1.5 to 2 cups a day. The problem I'm having is he likes to bite our cat and not in a nice way. Does anyone have a solution to stop him from biting.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

Tanner2005 said:


> I feed Reagan blue buffalo large breed puppy. He probably only eats 1.5 to 2 cups a day. The problem I'm having is he likes to bite our cat and not in a nice way. Does anyone have a solution to stop him from biting.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is as much as Jack eats at a max. As for the cat, i already said i have a 8 yrs old yornshire and Jack is all the time after him. He wants to play mostly and doesnt bite him bad as Reagan does with the cat ,but the yorkie doesnt want to play and Jack is really annoying! Sometimes will bite the yorkie's tail and holds hum which is funny, but my yorkie doesnt like it and just wants to be lwft alone. So i tolerated that fot awile as the vet told me they would deal with their issues by them self, but i love my yorkie and decided to get involved! So i started pulling away Jack when he is running after Doudou(the yorkie) and if he still persist i d get him by the skin on the neck and shake him with firm NO!! He understands and stops! Works for me.


----------



## Josey Wales (Apr 19, 2013)

Our vet told us to feed her (Josey) 1 cup for every 10 lbs. she's a tad over 10 lbs now so we give her about 1/3 - 1/2 cup of Nutro naturals large breed puppy food 3 times a day. Water stops at 7 pm and she is doing great! Hasn't had an accident in the house for over a week now. I'm learning the signs of "I need to go out!" Here's a question... How often should you give them baths? She hasn't had one yet as she's not really "dirty". Just wondering! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Denver (Apr 13, 2013)

I feed Denver earthborn puppy she gets 1 cup twice a day but doesn't always finish it. I feed her and 8am and 4 pm.


----------



## graciemom (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi guys, Gracie went today to the vets to get some shots, she is 11 weeks and weights 21.6 lbs, yesterday she went to my son's baseball game, she did great, I got her a harness and she is doing good going for walks, I am thinking to take her to the lake this weekend, is going to be our first day of the year on 80s 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

We have 2, 13 year old big cats here. One Maine **** and one Maine ****/Rag Doll mix. The Rag doll mix is so docile, that he lets Chloe jump all over him and play bite. She is getting better though, we just keep telling her no and every time she is being lovey to the cats we say, good girl, do nice. She is really starting to understand alot we say, we just have to be very consistantly vocal with her and she is catching on  I just love this girl so much. I feel like she is one of my own babies! lol My mom said it is because I just wanted another baby and we are done having kids. lol. Seriously though, she is my heart. Only way to describe it. :heartbeat


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

MomMom said:


> We have 2, 13 year old big cats here. One Maine **** and one Maine ****/Rag Doll mix. The Rag doll mix is so docile, that he lets Chloe jump all over him and play bite. She is getting better though, we just keep telling her no and every time she is being lovey to the cats we say, good girl, do nice. She is really starting to understand alot we say, we just have to be very consistantly vocal with her and she is catching on  I just love this girl so much. I feel like she is one of my own babies! lol My mom said it is because I just wanted another baby and we are done having kids. lol. Seriously though, she is my heart. Only way to describe it. :heartbeat


Aww this is so true though. I feel the same with my Ryder. Hes my baby. My friends think Im a crazy puppy mom because I will sometimes cut my time short with them because I worry about how long hes been in his crate and I talk about him just as much as they talk about their kids! Its been awesome seeing my boyfriend bond with Ryder because he was so reluctant to get a puppy and now he loves him and spoils him as much as I do. Sometimes i catch him bragging about how smart he is to his friends. (We dont have any human kids)

Lately weve been working on walking with a loose leash. Hes been doing great! When he starts to pull he will stop, sit and wait for us to catch up. Its so cute. Im so proud. Also we taught him to roll over. I just graduated so I will have a lot of time to spend with him now until I find a job. 

How is everyone else doing? Is everyone enjoying warm weather? It has been chilly here the past few days but looks like warm weather is coming back.


----------



## Tanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

Here is Reagan sleeping between my legs. This is the first time he has slept with me. He usually sleeps on the kitchen floor. I think he does because it cooler out there. We have been taking Reagan to a park. He has donè real well walking with a leash. I just feel like he is growing so fast. The only real problem is his constant biting. He doesn't bite my husband but doesn't mind biting me and sometimes it's really hard. We also don't have any kids at home as we are empty nester, so our full attention is given to him. He like our baby.






. I hope all is well with your pups.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

Hi all! I am glad you all are doing well and enjoying puppyhood! Jack is also doing great, growing up so fast!he ia very calm! He is more playfull than ithe begining though! we went to a baseball game last week end, he behaved really well! He slept most of the time lol he does very well in the car! Loves it! Sleeps or chews on his toy and is calm! I even leave him alone in the car when doing my groceries. He also bounded with me and is less independant that he was! He still has accidents in the house though! If i take him out and give him commandee, he will most of the time, but when he is home and feels like going pee or pooh, he dosnt ask for the door! Just pees  it is very challenging for my patience!
Other than that he knows, ait, down, gives a paw, right, left and walks well on a leash! He is going to learn to read and write before he learns to pee outside!! Other thing is that they really do not get along with my older yorkie! Jack doesnt stop bugging him and yesterday i believe he even hurt him, because the yorkie was sad all day..My poor yorkie boy is unhappy  here is Jack sleeping in my car and at thr baseball game this week end!


----------



## graciemom (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi guys your puppies are adorable!! I took Gracie to the pond for a swim on sunday, she was scare of the water, so I got inside with her, I put her in the water and my sister waited for her and gave her a treat, finally she got all by herself for a treat, because she was wet she was shaking and trying to find a spot to laydown, so she decided to climb on the bench and sleep on my lap, she got a little scared of dogs while walking, when she saw a dog coming she just want to run away but so happy to greet people, she loves children each time she sees a kid she pull her leash and try to go to the kid and laydown on her back so she can get belly rub, I took her yesterday to the park for a walk, I don't know if she gets tired fast but walks a little bit and then just sits down or laydown and don't want to move if I give her a treat she will get up and walk again, and she loves pinecones

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

graciemom said:


> Hi guys your puppies are adorable!! I took Gracie to the pond for a swim on sunday, she was scare of the water, so I got inside with her, I put her in the water and my sister waited for her and gave her a treat, finally she got all by herself for a treat, because she was wet she was shaking and trying to find a spot to laydown, so she decided to climb on the bench and sleep on my lap, she got a little scared of dogs while walking, when she saw a dog coming she just want to run away but so happy to greet people, she loves children each time she sees a kid she pull her leash and try to go to the kid and laydown on her back so she can get belly rub, I took her yesterday to the park for a walk, I don't know if she gets tired fast but walks a little bit and then just sits down or laydown and don't want to move if I give her a treat she will get up and walk again, and she loves pinecones
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is a cutie and looks a lot like Jack lol He does the samr on walks and i even cary him


----------



## graciemom (Apr 20, 2013)

Vio said:


> Hi all! I am glad you all are doing well and enjoying puppyhood! Jack is also doing great, growing up so fast!he ia very calm! He is more playfull than ithe begining though! we went to a baseball game last week end, he behaved really well! He slept most of the time lol he does very well in the car! Loves it! Sleeps or chews on his toy and is calm! I even leave him alone in the car when doing my groceries. He also bounded with me and is less independant that he was! He still has accidents in the house though! If i take him out and give him commandee, he will most of the time, but when he is home and feels like going pee or pooh, he dosnt ask for the door! Just pees  it is very challenging for my patience!
> Other than that he knows, ait, down, gives a paw, right, left and walks well on a leash! He is going to learn to read and write before he learns to pee outside!! Other thing is that they really do not get along with my older yorkie! Jack doesnt stop bugging him and yesterday i believe he even hurt him, because the yorkie was sad all day..My poor yorkie boy is unhappy  here is Jack sleeping in my car and at thr baseball game this week end!


Gracie never had a poopy accident in the house but pee she doesn't care, she will do it anywhere in front of our eyes, she never will ask to go out for pee only for poopy, I work at home so I take here several times outside and she will go, for couple days is being nice out so most of the time she is on the backyard so no accidents, I hope she learned already 
Poor yorkie!!! Is dealing with a big playful puppy, my stepdaughter has a shitzu, and Gracie loves to play with him, she now is double his size and weight, but lately I saw her biting on his back just like she used to bite us just for playing so we are working on that, her biting on us slowdown with the big NO BITING!! and stop playing with her. Jack and the yorkie are really cute 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

Guys we are almost 3mths now! Less independant,more playfull and smart lol. We are at my son's foot game and he is behaving really well! Very calm and relax even if there is another dog very close!( no disctraction at all!) knows come here very well and executes everytime ( i admit that i always have a treat l) and gives paw, knows down and stay! Here is a today picture. Also i dont jnow about u guys but wherever we go he is a sensation! Everybody wants to pet him lol yorkie gets no more attention

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen&Mack (Apr 22, 2013)

Mack hit three months on Sunday! He's getting so big now! We went to the vet this afternoon for his 12 week shots, microchipping and check up. He was a bit of a sook for his needles but other than that he was perfect  He's winning hearts wherever he goes.

The vet also unknowingly cured his car sickness. I've tried a few different things like rawhide chews etc, but the vet gave him a pigs ear and I don't think he even noticed we were in the car on the way home!


----------



## Jacksonlucy (Jan 19, 2013)

*Penny (2/11/2013) update*

Our little Penny is about 3 1/2 months now, thought it was about time we posted some updated photos of our little cutie! She's still very nippy, but she's been great in her crate since almost day one and is doing well in puppy kindergarten. She's good at sit, down and wait. We're trying to use off more often now that she's big enough to get her little snout up to the level of our counters! We're also working on walking with a loose lead, but that only goes well with minimal distractions and a handful of treats.


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

Jacksonlucy said:


> Our little Penny is about 3 1/2 months now, thought it was about time we posted some updated photos of our little cutie! She's still very nippy, but she's been great in her crate since almost day one and is doing well in puppy kindergarten. She's good at sit, down and wait. We're trying to use off more often now that she's big enough to get her little snout up to the level of our counters! We're also working on walking with a loose lead, but that only goes well with minimal distractions and a handful of treats.


I dont know if it is me only, but i cant see your pictures


----------



## Jacksonlucy (Jan 19, 2013)

I was having trouble getting the pictures on there at first, but I think I was able to edit the message and include them. :crossfing


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

@jacksonlucy Penny has the most precious eyes! looks like she could get away with anything! 

Ryder is 22 lbs now and doing great. The major issues is that he wont sit still for a pet from strangers. Jumps all over them in excitement! So thats what we are working on the most right now. He is great in most all other areas. Walks with a loose lease, not mouthy or nippy anymore, and knows tons of commands. I just taught him 'back up' and its proving to be a very useful command. His antlers came in the mail today and he loves them! Turns out I have a dog scared of water! We got him a sprinkler to play in and he doesnt like it and we took him to the reservoir to swim and wont get in! Oh well maybe that stuff will grow on him.


----------



## Jacksonlucy (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks, Wafer. She does get away with a lot in our house, especially with the kids. 

Her new antlers came in the mail today, too. Her puppy split antlers from Petco had gotten too small so we got large split antlers from Michigan Antler Art. She loves them and they look like they'll last a long time.


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

She is soo sweet! lol what are the antlers guys??? Are your dogs clean??jack seem to understand the command pee when we are outside, but doeant ask for the door and pees and poohs in the house!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacksonlucy (Jan 19, 2013)

Vio, we were wondering about the potty signals as well. Penny is good with her pee and poop commands and hasn't had an accident in the house in a couple weeks, but then she doesn't tell us when she wants to go out either. We just take her outside frequently. I don't know if I should start waiting until she asks to go outside, but I worry that an accident in the house will set us back.

The split elk antlers have been great at keeping her busy. It's easier for her to get the marrow out and probably feels good on her teeth and gums. We ordered from Michigan Antler Art which was recommended by a lot of people here.


----------



## Tanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

Reagan went to the vet on Tuesday and he weighed a whopping 27.7 pound. The crazy thing is the vet said he was on the thin size. He is going to be a really big boy, he just turned 3 months on friday, he lets us know when he has to go out to do his business, he is learning some basic commands, the real big problem is his biting, we tried everything to stop him, I think we will try giving him some antlers, we bought a plastic swimming pool, he just loves it, he gets in and acts like he going snorkeling, it just so funny to watch him,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## presta24 (Apr 29, 2013)

Cooper is getting big, can't believe how tall he is. I weighed him at hone and think he's around 20 lbs. He will be 13wks tomorrow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom28kds (Mar 8, 2013)

Nala is 4 months now and still biting, especially the kids. I'm getting concerned. She is 16.2 lbs. she had 2 parasites so she's gotten a late start on growing, haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

Jack was at the vet yesterday. He is 27.9 at 3 1/2 mths. He is growing up so fast and is now a tall and handsom guy! Main issues: still accidents in the house and all the time bulling the Yorkie!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello all! Sounds like everyone is doing well. :wavey:

Ive got some updates on Ryder. He is doing great. He lost his first tooth a couple days ago. One of the tiny ones on the top in the front. I noticed it was loose and I tried messing with it to encourage it to come out because I really want to find a couple to save. (That might be weird, but hes my baby!) But no luck. Then the next morning it was gone! Havent noticed any increase in chewing yet. 

He graduated from puppy class. At the end of the class we had the option to take the STAR puppy test and I didnt think he would pass but I thought why not at least try. I didnt think he would walk with a loose leash (does great on our walks but too many distractions in class) and I didnt think he would let someone pet him without jumping on them (something Ive really been working on). And they called on us first so we had to do it in front of everyone else. Well.....He did it all perfectly! He walked the best he has ever walked. Right by my side the whole way and the whole way back. Sat to be petted and kept his wiggly little behind on the floor. I am so proud of my STAR puppy! 

Hes getting bigger. About 25 lbs now and at bed time we let him fall asleep in our bed and I carry him to his crate. Im now realizing this is a bad habit Ive let him get into bc its harder to pick him up and he doesnt walk to his crate either. Just plops downs wherever he is and goes back to sleep. In the mornings when DH goes to work around six thirty I get him out and we go back to bed and he sleeps until 9:30. Hes a lazy pup. I think we are going to try to let him sleep in our room overnight on the weekends so if he wakes us up we can just sleep in and see how he does. 

Here are a couple recent pics of Ryder.


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Mom28kds said:


> Nala is 4 months now and still biting, especially the kids. I'm getting concerned. She is 16.2 lbs. she had 2 parasites so she's gotten a late start on growing, haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad to hear Nala doesnt have parasites anymore. Im sure she will shoot right up and you will wonder where your puppy went!


Vio said:


> Jack was at the vet yesterday. He is 27.9 at 3 1/2 mths. He is growing up so fast and is now a tall and handsom guy! Main issues: still accidents in the house and all the time bulling the Yorkie!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How old is the yorkie? Poor jack probably just wants a playmate!  I wish we had another dog to keep Ryder company. When Jack is older they might be the best of friends!


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

I posted a update in the Main Forum. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...discussion/183274-unexpected-inheritance.html

Chloe is doing great! 31.1 lbs at the vet on Monday! She is huge!  We are just so in love with her :heartbeat


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Mommom- how is everyone adjusting at your house? Hope all is well


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Wafer1141 said:


> Mommom- how is everyone adjusting at your house? Hope all is well


Thank you! We are doing well!  Chloe and Travis are like long lost brother and sister! They are doing great! I adore them both equally and so does my whole family. I can't imagine having only one dog now! It makes it feel like more of a complete pack. LOL  Took Chloe today for her rabies vaccine and at 17 weeks she weighs 41.5 lbs! She was 16 lbs when we brought her home at 8 weeks! She is just such a love. Always so happy and dancing around, wagging and smacking her long tail into everything and everyone. LOL Travis is a complete lover boy, such a mushy gentle giant. 
Last week we had my mother in laws memorial service and he was allowed to be front and center in the church. Afterwards we had a gravesite service and I had him stay in the air conditioned car with my mother(who is not well and wanted to stay in the car). I didn't want him "marking" on anyones graves, because anything is game when he is outside and that would be a bit horrifying....:doh: We had a cremation stone made for her and on the face of it is a goldens profile engraved into it, which looks like Travis who is a long haired black lab mix. She also has two other dogs who looked like him with her, their ashes are together in the urn.
Feeding is going well too, they are on Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach because they both have skin issues and it is good for both of their ages. Walks are still done separatley, but it's all good because I get to walk around the block twice.  So that's everything. I'll get some pics up soon! Thank you everyone for the support! <3


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

here is a link to some pics 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...274-unexpected-inheritance-3.html#post2948098


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow Travis is so handsome! I'm glad everything is working out well. Chloe is a big girl! It looks like they've bonded already. I'm thinking Ryder needs a brother or sister now too...


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Wafer1141 said:


> Wow Travis is so handsome! I'm glad everything is working out well. Chloe is a big girl! It looks like they've bonded already. I'm thinking Ryder needs a brother or sister now too...


Thank you!


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine is almost 6 months old ... Born February 12th 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Sampson is six months old today!

On the beach with my daughter










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelmonkey1222 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! Tippi was born feb. 17. She just about 6 months old now and only 40lbs! I love how little she is. She is currently in training to be a service dog for someone in need.


----------



## Josey Wales (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome Tippi! She has the same birthday as my Josey. We just went to the vet yesterday and she's 51 lbs. She's been doing great up until this past Sunday... She's been panting a lot and has a fever. The vet did some tests and its not lymes or worms. Her eyes are quite red too. Waiting for more blood test results at this point. They gave her antibiotics as its definitely some sort of infection. I hope it's nothing serious. I'm really concerned... Has Anyone else dealt with these symptoms? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Angelmonkey1222 said:


> Hi everyone! Tippi was born feb. 17. She just about 6 months old now and only 40lbs! I love how little she is. She is currently in training to be a service dog for someone in need.


Welcome! Tippi is ADORABLE!


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Welcome Tippi! She has the same birthday as my Josey. We just went to the vet yesterday and she's 51 lbs. She's been doing great up until this past Sunday... She's been panting a lot and has a fever. The vet did some tests and its not lymes or worms. Her eyes are quite red too. Waiting for more blood test results at this point. They gave her antibiotics as its definitely some sort of infection. I hope it's nothing serious. I'm really concerned... Has Anyone else dealt with these symptoms?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So sorry to hear this! Hope they figure it out soon!


Apparently, my Chloe is a monster! LOL! She got spayed on Friday and weighed in at 61 lbs! She is doing really well too and I was so worried. We opted to get the spay by laser and laser healing, and I'm so glad we had that option! Such a small area was cut and she is in no discomfort at all!


----------



## Josey Wales (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks MomMom... Vet called and her Bloodwork came back normal. They said to Keep taking the antibiotics since its some sort infection and they want us back in a few days for a follow up. 
We haven't had her spayed yet but plan on it soon. I'll ask about the laser route. Thanks for bringing that up! I had no idea that was even an option. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelmonkey1222 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your Josey. We hope she gets better soon!


----------



## presta24 (Apr 29, 2013)

My cooper will be six months on the 28th and he weighs 42

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

My Brooklyn is a little over a year 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StealthBomberBass (Mar 16, 2014)

Stealth a little over a year









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

He has grown up to be a very beautiful boy.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

13 months 2 weeks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelmonkey1222 (Aug 15, 2013)

Tippi has grown into a beautiful lady. She is very petite at 54 lbs full grown. She is full of spunk and love


----------

